# Little-Bits-N-Pieces Waiting Room



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

45 days until the first doe is due! :greengrin: This is Moon, I'm really hoping for doe kids, she had twin bucks last year. 1 doe will be retained. She's a 1*M doe, earned it at a one day competition. *Buck kids $250*
This is her 2yr old first freshening photo, she will be a 5yr old soon, but she hasn't changed too much. Peaked at 18.5lbs in 2014








Next is Biagia, I'm hoping for a doe and a buck, or two does and a buck  She had quads last year, and they were all bucks, so that was disappointing :lol:
Her kids won't be for sale, unless she has a ton of bucks again... but it'll be interesting to see what she has. She's bred to a buck that is out of a really nice AI, his sire is Sodium Oaks Seneca, very old, very famous buck. Can't wait! 70 days left for her.
Pictured as a 2yr FF at Cal-State fair  
Peaked and maintained at 22lbs in 2014








Next up is Babette, 1 doe will be retained, if she has one, she's never had a doe!  Maybe I should keep both if she kids with twin does, they're so scarce :lol: 74 days left for her
Pictured as a 2yr old FF, peaked and maintained 17lbs in 2014. *Buck kids $250* She is the back-up doe for a buck kid if the older doe doesn't have a buck.








Next is Coup, shown as a yearling milker! 1 doe kid will be retained. LA-VEEV FS89 
*If she has 2 bucks, I will sell the other for $300*
Peaked at 15lbs as a FF, she milked a steady 16lbs when I bought her in late August, I don't know what she peaked at though. Her dam was a 2012 and 2013 Top Ten doe, her last milk test she was producing 19lbs, very heavy milking line. 
78 days left for her








I have an older doe due between Moon and Babette, but I don't have a fancy pic for her, and I have two doe kids due to kid the same day as Coup, and a week after that. 
I also have a 50% Boer/Alpine cross due on March 25th, for 75% Boer kids, does will be for sale as I only want to keep FB Boers. 
I will have one set of FB Boer kids in July, 1 buck and 1 doe will be retained.

I can't wait for the babies!!! :stars: :greengrin:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I know absolutely nothing about dairy, but I absolutely love your first doe. I don't think you put her name, but she is my favorite. Good luck! Thinking pink for ya!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! Sorry, I forgot to put her name, fixed it! Her name is Moon


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's a gorgeous name for her. <3


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Guesses on how many she'll have, and the genders? She's a naturally wide doe. Has had twins the past 3 years.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck! I can't wait to see what you have.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I say twins!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

twins..one each : ) beautiful goats !!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They're gorgeous girls! If you weren't in CA, I'd be badgering you for a reservation


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm definitely hoping for at least a doe! I'm thinking twins as well  But hopefully twin does 

Ariella, I'm willing to ship!  If the oldest doe I have has a buck kid, he's going to Michigan


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the only way I can afford shipping is if the kid is free :lol: Maybe one day, though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girls! Good luck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tonights lovely pic of Moon :lol: She's even bigger in person


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful does! Looking forward to seeing their kids! :leap: Moon is huge! Hopefully they all have lots of doelings for ya.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow. There could always be triplets hidden away in there..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She was about that big last year when she kidded with dinky little 4.5lb each, twin bucklings :lol: I swear she only saves a football sized space for kids so she can still pig out :lol:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

HA. Yeah they like to do that to us! I feel ypur pain. We had a doe who looked like she was carrying triplets and ended up with a single. I hope you get your doelings!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine always do that, if they look like they aren't even bred, or maybe have a single, they'll surprize me with good sized triplets or even quads! :lol: But if they look like they have trips, here's a 14lb single buck, or 4.5lb twins :ROFL: :slapfloor: My kid count was 12 bucks to 2 does last year, ick!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hoping for lots of pink for you this year! Beautiful girls!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck Lacie! Hope you get what you want :lol:
Beautiful does you have there, of course, you already knew that


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Beautiful does!! The waiting is so hard!! Can't wait to see what they all have!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moon is beautiful, love that pic and her cute belly!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You have such gorgeous girlies !!! I can't wait to see what they all give you  I agree , ^^Moon is stunning  Good luck kidding !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone  And UGH! My brain has been on vacation, I can't remember one day to the next how many days she has left, and I keep somehow miscounting! :GAAH: She does NOT have 33 days left, she has 45! :shocked: And I quadruple checked, it is really 45 days from today, no more flipping mistakes! :lol: But whats 12 days? It's not like I'll rip my hair out and get a straight jacket having to wait 12 more days, PLUS the 5 days she always goes over, so take that 45 and make it 50 and that makes it almost a 2 month wait! :slapfloor: :hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So after thinking about it for about a week solid, I have decided to sell Babette's bucks at half price and Moons for the same if they are going to be shipped out of state, to give people a break this year. And the last thing I want is to be up to my neck in buck kids again, I'd rather sell them for half price than see them go for meat, or bad homes around here.
Buck kids will be $250, shipping costs are around $420 for the CVI, cert. of acclimation, crate, airfare, transport fees, etc
Here is Babette's dam, SGCH Sweet-Dreams SV Barbaro, LA-EEEE FS92














Here is Moons dam, CH Sweet-Dreams S Day Star






















Moons grand-dam GCH Sweet-Dreams T Behave Yourself, LA-EEEE FS92 The first pic really does not do her justice







Day Star and Behave Yourself







Left to right; Willa, Behave Yourself, Barbaro, Bird








Babettes grand-dam, and Moons great grand-dam SGCH Sweet-Dreams SB Silver Charm 1*M, LA-EEEE FS93.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! Nice does! :drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Buck kids from either of the two should produce milky, correct daughters. These are the grand-dams to the buck both does are bred to.
Maternal grand-dam is SGCH Sweet-Dreams S Natalie 3*M LA-EEEE FS93. She got Reserve Best Alpine Udder at 2002 Nationals, as well as All American 2yr old, 1 Best Doe in Show, 1 Best of Breed, three 1st's, 1 Best Udder, one 2nd, and one 2nd Udder, and more.















Paternal grand-dam is SGCH Redwood Hills Lance BellaDonna 11*M, LA-EEEE FS92, 4x Grand Champion, 6th place at nationals.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

39 days left for Moon! :stars: I have a good feeling that there is two flashy does in there! :greengrin:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pink pink pink pink....come on folk..start the chant!! pink pink pink....


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow they are gorgeous! I want to see lots of kid pics when they are born!! Pink! Pink! Pink!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Drool:-D if I only raised Alpines I would have a new buck. I'm only a couple hours from Ca. ;-) i have to tell myself i already have a 2 nd coming this spring from Ca & one from Minnesota. Your goats are beautiful.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful ladies  We should be starting to kid out about the same time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all such gorgeous ladies , I'm excited to see what they all give you . ESPECIALLY Moon


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice does  hope you get more does this year and good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , since I'm over the moon about Moon , i was looking also at Babette 
They are just so solid and shiny and their markings are stunning….
I shouldn't be allowed to be on this thread , lol...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, Laura. Moon so far has been everyones favorite, 9 times out of 10. She's become one of my favorites also (obviously :lol: ) She has a lot of grace about her, and she's just a really good girl, and an excellent momma  
Babette is a bit of an oddball, she doesn't ever come up to anyone to be pet, she doesn't really like to be touched, and she knows what's up if you're trying to catch her, you need food or she isn't having any of it :lol: We call her a snob all the time and she'll just stick her nose up and roll her head :lol: 

Moon likes to give me the stink face every now and then though :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Moon needs me , please send her to me


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'll take a mini Moon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not so fast Laura! What would the herd do without their queen?! The tyrannical Babette is next in line and she is just the worst already :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I think I have a fairly accurate belly measurement for Moon. They ran out of hay last night and haven't been fed yet today, so her rumen is fairly empty. Measured 5'1" around.  and 37 days left!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Are Moon and Babette ready for their trip ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babette might be... if you want a tiny terror that co-queens with heart of stone an iron hoof! :lol: :ROFL: She's brutal, you dont want her  then again she was sweet as pie at my friends house :chin:
Moon is huge, bigger than last year for sure, but then again she gave me rinky dink little boys last time :lol: she's starting to grunt when the gravity pulls her down as she starts to lay down, poor thing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That and they're all panting today, it's 70 degrees out and mostly sun in their pen.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

70 and sunny , how aweful !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know right!  :lol: The belly measurement was around 9am this morning, she's been eating grass, leaves, and pine needles all day, so I think she's full now. I will be very distraught if I get 4lb kids again! :lol:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Wow, she's a wide load! Her circumference is nearly my height! And after eating, it might be my height :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I bet you from the beginning of her white spot to the outermost side of her belly is the kid space :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

What a piggie! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She is :lol: How's Temper sizing up? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Temper is about half that width! Butterflies I can measure her circumference and see! I bet she's about two feet less hahaha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Haha butterflies! Stupid auto correct! I'm not changing it cuz it made me laugh


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez , she is a big girl ! Poor thing , can't wait to see what she has


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha butterflies! Stupid auto correct! I'm not changing it cuz it made me laugh


Lol, I was wondering why the heck you said butterflies and what that meant :scratch: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Haha! It made me laugh again! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Butterflies I can measure... LOL!! :lol: That's funny right there.  

Man, she's huge!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope I get some splashy does, and one needs to have a pink nose


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can name that one Butterfly


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, that'd be perfect!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How cool would that be if one had a butterfly marking on it though?! I'd have to name it that, just for Dee :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How cool would that be if one had a butterfly marking on it though?! I'd have to name it that, just for Dee :lol:


Haha great! A pink nosed butterfly goat and it's all my fault?? I don't like pink noses!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, come on. Pink noses are awesome.  Although not sure if I've ever seen one. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes you do Dee  Look at that little nose  
She always has pretty boys and the most boring colored girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww, look at that wittle pink nose!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If she has a doeling with a pink nose and a butterfly mark on her , i want her !
It was my idea and all , so i have first dibs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Fine... only if you pay the shipping and kid price :shades: And don't you have mostly Nubians? Would one of my snobby babies fit in your herd? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

No no no! I like black noses and that's that!









Btw, 4.1 ft around


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So there is a 1 foot difference between Moon on an empty stomach and Temper on a full stomach...What does this translate to in Nigerians :chin: :lol:

And because you don't like pink noses, I hope all your babies have pink noses.... and Temper sounding like a screaming elephant :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

:lol: I don't think Nigerians can count that high :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fine... only if you pay the shipping and kid price :shades: And don't you have mostly Nubians? Would one of my snobby babies fit in your herd? :lol:


Nope , you see , thats where Dee comes in&#8230;&#8230;..she has to pay it cause the butterfly idea was her mistake , lolol&#8230;  Works out perfectly :leap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> No no no! I like black noses and that's that!
> 
> View attachment 86870
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Nope , you see , thats where Dee comes in&#8230;&#8230;..she has to pay it cause the butterfly idea was her mistake , lolol&#8230;  Works out perfectly :leap:


Bahahaha!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It was worth a shot :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Butterfly Kisses is a name I've always wanted to use <3 

And Dee, pink noses are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You will sure have a good shot in using it this year , lol. 
I like it , its a nice name  
And i know your list……..its loooooooooooong


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Butterfly Kisses is a name I've always wanted to use <3
> 
> And Dee, pink noses are ADORABLE!!!


:sigh: no!

Galaxy has a half pink nose... I always try to get pix from the opposite side... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And that is adorable!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

:lol: no..... I'm gonna have it tattooed to match the rest of her nose! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You love the pink nose and you know it!  I mean, you did buy her after all.... :lol:

Man, after I got back from sams club, I noticed that Biagia's udder is already starting to look more pronounced, she's due in 8 weeks, and she is also the same size as Moon, if not a teeny bit bigger, so Biagia has 3 weeks to go after Moon kids! :shocked: She's having trips I bet :greengrin: If I'm really lucky/unfortunate she's gonna have quads again :lol: It's a blessing and a burden at the same time


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If our doe Babe has a doe this year, "Butterfly Kisses" is first on my list of names for it.  I wanted to name a doe from Babe that last year... but she had a single buck! Well there were actually quads, but 3 were stillborn.  

Galaxy is gorgeous.  Love the pink nose!! 

Oh wow! :shock: I bet Biagia does have trips or quads.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You may use the name Butterfly Kisses, because I have a list 10 miles long for my babies! :lol: Biagia had quad bucks last time, all 8-10lb boys, we induced her and two were dead by the time they got pulled (they were a tangled mess in there) and the other two lived, but she still, for the record had quads as a 2nd freshener! 
I'd jump through the roof if she had 2 does and a buck!  But I would still be really happy with buck/doe twins


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the 1/2 & 1/2 colored nose, very cute! I also love the name Butterfly Kisses!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you guys better ask Skyla about the Butterfly Kisses name , lol.
Its been on her list for a while if i remember correctly


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think that's one of the names her parents won't let her use though, she has a massive list of them. She's had plenty does to name that, but hasn't yet


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This new soap I got should be called butterfly kisses? It smells amazing and now I will think of that every time I smell it :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oye vey…….


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well,someone needs to use it for her then!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is true  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

CAE results are in! :wahoo: These are all the alpines does, the alpine buck, and the 50% doe.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Lacie ! That's awesome


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Leslie ! Glad your back with us  Sorry you lost Benny :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Time doesn't seem to be moving at all! :lol:

28 days left for Moon
46 days for Buffy, the Boer/Alpine cross (bred to a FB buck for 75% kids)
47-53 days for Clarice, I'm think 47 the last breeding didn't seem like a real heat.
52 days for Biagia
56 for Babette
60 days for Coup and Fancy
65-66 days for Edna
And.... wait for it..... 147 days left for Ebony who is due on the 4th of July :lol: Hopefully she settled, I luted her after she got bred by the alpine buck so I could rebreed her to the boer.

Puppy wise I only have 2-4 days to wait :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

28 days isn't too terribly long.  

:lol: wow... Ebony's kids will be here before you know it! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow Lacie..........such a long time


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL nothing like having t-minus 28 days for the first one. I remember trying to keep myself from being impatient, it's not easy to do! At least you are expecting kids pretty much all spring! We typically only kid in Jan/Feb, but we do have a doe due 2nd week of March this year. Then a long wait until kidding season next year!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know right! Ebony's kids are right around the corner, blink and you miss it! :ROFL: I don't know what it is, but my Boer does will never cycle with a Boer buck. She didn't cycle all year until she was with the Alpine buck for a week :lol:

If I hadnt CIDR'd three of the does to be bred later, I would have had 4 does due on March 7th because they all synchronized by themselves :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of you have already seen this, but this is Buffy's cute little FF udder at 3 months along. She's half Boer  Wonder if she'll milk similar to her mom


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

18 days left for Moon! :stars: I'm thinking twin does :greengrin:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm thinking quad bucks:lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol! I'm guessing triplet does.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about raiding DH's Corvair top fund :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Lol! I'm guessing triplet does.


Ah, wishful thinking:lol:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

margaret said:


> Ah, wishful thinking:lol:


You're going to curse yourself with all bucks this year :ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you for that lovely thought:slapfloor:
Just trying to send some extra bucks over Lacie's way, maybe she'll have too many and start shipping them out for free:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Haha, well you need to start wishing her a plethora of does too, because I could use some free shipping. Maybe we should carpool across the country to get a couple of goats. I'm sure it wouldn't cost that much :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ha! My goats, free? Back in the day when I was so kind and generous, maybe, but not now :lol: If I get more bucks than I need this year, they're getting wethered and sold at the auction, or harvested.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You've grown cold and callous huh?:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

ariella42 said:


> Haha, well you need to start wishing her a plethora of does too, because I could use some free shipping. Maybe we should carpool across the country to get a couple of goats. I'm sure it wouldn't cost that much :lol:


OK, you can pay for the gas:lol:
Who are you getting a kid out of?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I have :lol:
She wants a doe out of Moon, back up choice is Babette I do believe. Emma is getting a buck from Clarice maybe, back up choice is Babette.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I just have to figure out if I can round up shipping costs in time. If I get admitted to the bar before Babette kids, I might have some extra cash. Of course, my employer has, thus far, failed to provide promised bonuses.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The shipping is what is hanging everybody up, why can't they just fly for $25! :lol:

I was just out there again because I forgot to bring my shears in, Moon, Biagia, Clarice, and Buffy were all laying down, grunting with each breath, poor fat things :lol:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol my doe Freckles is doing the same thing


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That'd be awesome if they shipped for $25. I'd definitely be getting a buck from you this year.
Poor fat girls, they're working hard making lots of bucklings:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You know... if they all have bucklings this year, what FF will be having your buck next year for cheap?  That $250 buck would turn back into a $400-700 buck without shipping. Because I certainly am not pricing them the same next year :lol: They'll be bred to Biagia's buck if she has one (because Nehru is pretty much done here), which will increase the old school genetics and milkability. And the bucks dam milks 3 gallons a day like Biagia.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I guess I'll have to forget about a buckling from you for a while if you're going to keep raising your prices:lol:
If only I lived in CA. I could do a $400-500 buck, but not with shipping.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it's not my fault you're broke :lol: I charge the same price for the kids as I paid for the dams. Even at $250, with shipping they'd be $650-700, so that already exceeds your budget, unless they were $50, which isn't going to happen :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Sheesh, I wish I could charge what I paid for Kat for her kids!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

15 days for Moon! :stars:

Biagia has 39 days left :greengrin:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She looks like a puddle lol...Good luck!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah well most teenagers don't have several hundred $$$ laying around to buy goats with and I'm no exception:lol:
I think I'm going to get a buck from Spinning Spider.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I wish I was into goats when I was a teenager.. I probably would have gotten into a lot less trouble and I would have spent my money on good things, like goats!


----------

